# Looking for Homestead in East Texas



## Uchtdorf (Jan 30, 2012)

We're looking for land good for gardens and goats. Want some pasture and lots of woods. 40+ acres. North part of East Texas is preferred over south part. We want to be at least 2 hours away from Houston and Dallas. Have been looking online at the Jacksonville area as well as Atlanta which is not far from Texarkana. 

Of course, if there is a house already there, better. A house with outbuildings, much better.

Please leave info in this thread or send me a PM.

We'd even consider joining other homesteaders with sufficient land who want to beef up their like-minded individuals community. We understand that this will require many face-to-face, heart-to-heart discussions to ensure we are a good match. We have sufficient funding, tools, food, tractor, and good looks. (Well, not all of us, actually. Just me.)

Planning on surviving. 

Regards,
U


----------

